# need some input on my comp



## JlCollins005

im gunna put my pc up for sale and would like u guys to help give me and estimate what i should put it for

Pentium E2160

hdd
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822210003

Dvd burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129018

Ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220070

Mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130121

Cpu hsf - for the price i would suggest it works awesome
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200035

3 of these case fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200003

PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170010

Vid Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125041

os is xp pro 

id like suggestions on what i should ask to get out of it.. i just built maybe 2 months ago


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'd say anywhere between $375 and $475.


----------



## JlCollins005

so do u guys think i should be able to get 350 for it, there is not monitor or keyboard and mouse..


----------



## G25r8cer

If i had the money I would pay prob $350-400 for it.


----------



## JlCollins005

alright well i posted it on craigslist but havent got many hits a couple scam ones and a recent guy askin if i still had it but what do u think the chances of ebay are


----------



## G25r8cer

JlCollins005 said:


> alright well i posted it on craigslist but havent got many hits a couple scam ones and a recent guy askin if i still had it but what do u think the chances of ebay are



If you put it on ebay set a reserve! I would say at like $300 so you wouldnt lose alot of money if it sold cheap.


----------



## JlCollins005

yea cuz i mean this thing is only 2 months old lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

ebay would be a good choice and definitely set a reserve of no less than 300.


----------



## JlCollins005

before i post on ebay is ne 1 interested.. i will take partial or full trades like a laptop or something thats the reason i am selling so i could buy a semi decent laptop cuz i only browse the internet and burn cds on the computer


----------



## Interested

go to ebay. make it sound amazing, and end up selling it for over 500.


----------



## Vizy

Interested said:


> go to ebay. make it sound amazing, and end up selling it for over 500.



Definetly, youll get an idiot buying it in no time.


----------



## JlCollins005

yea, lol im not very good with ebay as far as making the layouts look cool and stuff lol.. ill give it a whirl though


----------



## JlCollins005

forgive me for the not so great quality crap camera and also in the middle of cleaning my room


----------



## JlCollins005

umm another pic a lil bit better 






Ne Takers 350 plus shipping and its urs obo


----------



## zer0_c00l

is the side panel clear? can you take a pic of it further back all together?


----------



## JlCollins005

350 shipped to ur door if u want it.. or pm other offers


----------



## Sir Travis D

@op, I don't like craigslist personally. It looked and sounded great to begin with, but when you start to use it, it is a plain text (mostly) based bulletin board that has no moderation. Someone that was a scammer was trying to sell a pc worth double what they priced it at, the same exact pics/message/selling posts on 5 different states and moderators didn't change it.


----------



## JlCollins005

yea i got maybe 2 serious inquiries from craigslist the rest were scams


----------



## SirKenin

Good god.  You put the worst pos parts in it.. What do you expect it to be worth?  Junk doesn't have a good resale value.  That system, tops, is worth no more than $300.


----------



## Respital

SirKenin said:


> Good god.  You put the worst pos parts in it.. What do you expect it to be worth?  Junk doesn't have a good resale value.  That system, tops, is worth no more than $300.



I'd have to agree.


----------



## Ramodkk

Respital said:


> I'd have to agree.



+2

In special the PSU, Logysis is (by experience ) one of the worst PSU brands!

$300 max

*Off topic:*

@ Interested: u still selling your comp? or have you sold it already?


----------



## JlCollins005

i know the psu isnt great but its works absolutely fine.. and ok lets see the comp cost over 400 to build not including the os.. ill go 300 shipped with no os and without the dvd rom


----------



## SirKenin

Ummm.. The OS is the only thing worth anything.

I'll give an example. Yesterday I dropped off a brand new machine to a client with the following specs:

AMD X2 4400+ retail box
Asus M2N-MX SE 
Kingston 1GB DDR2 retail box
160GB SATA
LG DVD/RW
In-win SFF desktop case
XP Home with disk/manual/COA

$399 plus tax, brand new, 1 year warranty.

So, you want to strip the OS and the DVD player out of it, and leave whoever with a very crappy mobo and PSU, ugly case and boot up to a prompt.  Where's the incentive to that and how is that worth anything without even a warranty (because we all know that if you own an MSI board, chances are REALLY good you're going to need the warranty)?  The MSI board is getting slaughtered in reviews.

I dunno.  No OS or DVD..  $200 max is fair.


----------



## mep916

SirKenin said:


> AMD X2 4400+ retail box
> Asus M2N-MX SE
> Kingston 1GB DDR2 retail box
> 160GB SATA
> LG DVD/RW
> In-win SFF desktop case
> XP Home with disk/manual/COA
> 
> $399 plus tax, brand new, 1 year warranty.



Why'd you go with AMD for that build? You've made some some less than favorable comments regarding their quality.


----------



## SirKenin

Not quality, but speed.  The quality is fine, their performance is meh.

However, the client had a price point of $400.  To meet it, AMD was the answer.  He was thrilled with the end result.  This morning he was all excited about how fast it was..  telling the other members about his "lamborghini".

I can't help it.  I'm just good at what I do.


----------



## Ramodkk

SirKenin said:


> Not quality, but speed.  The quality is *fine*, their performance is *meh*.



I don't think you enforce the above words with this:
http://www.computerforum.com/950394-post1.html

Sounds like an oxymoron...


----------



## SirKenin

Yeah...well...  They should have had me build their computers.  I just build darn good computers.  I made that thing dance and he's pickled tink.


----------



## Ramodkk

As long as the customer's happy I guess!


----------



## JlCollins005

see this is one thing i cant figure out about most u people these dont require u to be negative this is for sale if u dont like it u dont need to voice it.. seems alot of u people people like to try to bring down other people especially the 13 year olds which i find funny but if ur not interested in the computer dont post just move on and this thread wasnt started so i could hear how u built some AMD Garbage for a customer.. make ur own thread if u want to do that


----------



## SirKenin

The idea is for you to get a clue what PCs are really worth... and junk isn't worth anything.  Once you have a clue, you'll have much better luck selling it


----------



## Ramodkk

I do apologize for criticizing this thread...


----------



## JlCollins005

ive sold pcs, built for customers.. and everything else.. junk is ur opinion ok some bad reviews some not this has worked amazing for me..


----------



## SirKenin

Fabulous.  So has everyone else.  If you have, then you'd know the price is way too high, that Microstar builds garbage, and that the value in the PC is the one thing you're not going to include.

So, if you're intent on getting top dollar, sell it to your "customers".  I'm sure they'll love you.


----------



## JlCollins005

for one thing if i was selling for top dollar dont u think id be selling it for 450 what i built it for and im not, and the computer is worth atleast 325 if not more MSI boards arent that bad they arent top of the line such as asus or Gig but they beat out ECS, Jetway and other garbage.. dude i didnt make the thread for arguments as i said before if ur not interested dont post.. not goin around criticizing your stuff so i dont expect u to do that to mine.. im done arguing


----------



## SirKenin

Well, there's no sense in "arguing"...  simply because it's like the special olympics..  Even if you win you're still retarded.  lol 

It's merely a discussion, or at least I hope it is.

MSI is, at least in my books, on par with ECS.  I've sold both.  I've lost 30% of my MSI boards to DOA.  ECS?  Maybe 1 or 2 *pieces*.  I now will not touch an MSI board.

Also, as you can tell, I've been selling and servicing PCs professionally for more than 10 years now.  There's not much I haven't seen.  I also build 4000+ systems, plus value systems on demand (they have to be a good client, though, for the value systems).  I'm extremely fussy what I build and sell.

So.  I showed you value.  You're welcome to do whatever you like, of course.  If it's of no help to you what I shared with you I totally respect that.  I don't expect you to see things my way.  However, I *do* expect that you don't take offense to it and act childish.

Microstar International has a real issue with quality control.  My reputation depends on quality and reliability.  People will pay me more because my reputation precedes me.  I now market $5000+ home theater PC systems.  You can't do that selling junk at top dollar.

So there's my angle.  Feel free to do whatever you like with it and I'll respect that.  Cheers.


----------



## JlCollins005

i see where ur comin from as far as ur bad experiences but ive never had a problem with msi at all no doa nothing.. and ive used them quite a bit for budget builds, tried an ecs and a pc chips and jetways and have had many probs.. but i see where ur coming from..


----------

